# Taking a boat to the KEYS



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

What type of emergency fishing gear do I need to take along and what might I run it to this tme of year. I am leaving Friday morning.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

http://myfwc.com/boating/safety-education/equipment/vessels-16-to-259-feet/



Not sure what you are asking and how big of a boat...... Treat it like you are fishing offshore here............


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

A boat covers a lot of situations.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

52 foot hatteras


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Ok thats better, Hire a captain to run your boat. And change that boats name to AHs Boat


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Got a captain and all safety gear and route was just asking about the fishing between here and there this time of year. Sorry but the name its what it is and we like it.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

Well, ya got cha pirogues and ya got PIROGUEs. Are you leaving out of Pensacola Pass? or going down to Apalach? If your leaving from Apalach, I'd stop at that tower that's along the way, no telling what may be hanging around that thing.


----------



## NOsaints (Aug 8, 2011)

Goodluck, must be awesome to be able to do that


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Pirogue, now that we have poked fun at your posts. I might add U take it well, what kind of boat are U really taking, no joke. Thanks,


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

I hooked up a monster tarpon fishing out of a 14 ft jonboat under bahia Honda bridge last June.


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

first night stay in apalach, eat oysters, second night tampa, stone crab, third key west, duvall street rum punch! or straight accross. have a safe trip!


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

That is almost exactly what we are thinking but the weather looks horrible for tomorrow but looks like a slow intercoastal day


----------



## Haymal (May 27, 2011)

*weather*

after looking at the seas, 11-14' i would highly suggest the icw. a lot longer trip but safer. have a great trip!


----------



## Never Enough (Feb 13, 2008)

Direct to the outer marker off of Apalachicola then direct to Clearwater for fuel and overnight. Clearwater direct Key West for the second leg. We have made the trip numerous times and this is what we have done. It is very important you choose the outer marker at Apalachicola, the first, inner marker will put you in shallow water.


----------



## Pirogue (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the info will do exactly that!!!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

My mistake I was using my cell to post and couldn't clearly see your boat in the avatar. It's clear now that it is a big boat. 540 miles straight line to Key West from Pensacola. A lot closer than going coast line. Catch a cold front with North winds a day after it comes through here and ride the waves. That boat will handle it. if you have a small tender boat to use just anchor in the harbor over by Christmas tree island or by Fleming key there free. Another pay for Anchorage is the other side of Fleming key. Make sure you go around Fleming key and not through the bridge before checking clearance. Watch the charts closely the depths change drastically and it's solid coral. 

Just did coastline on Google Earth Pro not counting inland variation 700 miles.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Take off tomorrow morning and ride the waves be there Sunday night. PM me when you do get there however you choose I might just show up in a camper and be at the Navy base with my 21 ft boat.


----------

